# Basic Webpage



## Kh4w4r (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all, I am in need of help and I will try my best to explain the situation I am in; I want to make a website for smartphones. I know few bits and bobs of webpages made a few simple plain ones font know anything I detail. 

I have an excel sheet with times on for classes everyday and they are different times everyday. What I want to do is make a website to show these 6 times for the classes on the day and if possible for next few days by pressing next or tomorrow button (something like that) 

How will I set the tables up?
How will I tell the webpage to check today's date and pull relevant information? 
How will I name the information to make it relevant? Or to be pulled? 
How will I show that information in a small table on the webpage? 

I hope what I said make some sense, please tell me the easy and straight forward way to do it. I really want to do that myself. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Kh4w4r,

So you basically want a calendar that pulls data from a database and checks if there is class or not, correct? If so, that its a bit more involved than a normal web page. You'll need to dive into some PHP coding and maybe AJAX if you want it dynamically available.


----------

